# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Bicalutamid-Hormonblockade / SAB  Erfahrungsaustausch erwnscht

## hans-helmut5

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer, 

ich suche Kollegen zum Erfahrungsaustausch bei der folgenden Hormonblockade: 

*Monotherapie mit dem Antiandrogen Bicalutamid* in Hochdosis mit 150 mg/d. 
Kombiniert mit einem 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer wie Proscar oder Avodart heit sie *Sequentielle Androgenblockade / SAB*.

Wesentlicher Vorteil gegenber den LHRH-Depotspritzen: Die negativen Auswirkungen des Testosteronentzugs werden weitgehend vermieden.

Ich selbst mache die SAB erfolgreich seit mehr als 9 Jahren.

Zur Information meine Vorgeschichte: 

*Erstdiagnose August 1999* 
bPSA = 40, CS = T2c, Nx, M0, GS = 7 
Stanzen 5+ von 5 alle mit ca. 70 % Tumoranteil, 
Perineurale Infiltration 

*Ersttherapie ab August 1999 bis Juni 2000:* 
Hormonblockade mit LH-RH-Agonist Profact Depot und Flutamid, danach Pause von Juni 2000 bis Juni 2001.

*Weitere Therapie: SAB ab Juni 2001 bis jetzt* (mit Proscar und seit 2008 mit Avodart). 

Die SAB habe ich intermittierend durchgefhrt, d.h. jeweils in Zyklen mit Einnahme von Bicalutamid und daran anschlieenden Pausen ohne Bicalutamid. Proscar bzw. Avodart habe ich auch in den Pausen genommen (Erhaltungstherapie). 

Die Pausen von allen Zyklen habe ich so lange durchgehalten, bis der PSA auf etwa 20 angestiegen war.

*Erster Zyklus der intermittierenden SAB:*
21 Monate SAB mit unmessbarem PSA in den letzten Monaten. 
17 Monate daran anschlieende Pause mit Anstieg des PSA auf etwa 20. 

*Die weiteren Zyklen der intermittierenden SAB* wurden immer krzer und der PSA ging nur noch auf etwa 1 herunter. In den Pausen wurde der PSA von etwa 20 immer schneller erreicht. 

*Aktuelle Situation:* 
Derzeit bin ich im 6. Zyklus der intermittierenden SAB: 
Einnahme von Bicalutamid 150 mg/d (und Avodart) ab Oktober 2008 mit PSA = 24 bis Juli 2009 mit PSA = 1,9. Danach erneute Pause. 

In der jetzigen 6. Pause habe ich den PSA erstmalig deutlich hher als 20 steigen lassen.

*Aktuelle Diagnostik und Laborwerte:* 

20.07.2009, PSA = 1,9 und Prostatavolumen 9 ccm
07.09.2009, PSA = 22,0 und Testosteron 8,37 ng/ml 
05.10.2009, PSA = 34,7 
23.10.2009, PSA = 33,0 und Prostatavolumen 19 ccm
03.12.2009, PSA = 28,5 und Testosteron 11,1 ng/ml 
05.01.2010, PSA = 29,7 

Selbstverstndlich ist der PSA zu hoch. Der Abwrtstrend des PSA seit Oktober 2009 hat mich jedoch dazu bewogen, die Pause noch etwas zu verlngern. 

Gre

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans-Helmut:-
Mit Interesse habe ich  - leider erst heute - Deine Anfrage gelesen, da ich mich unerwartet als DHBler auch in einer kritischen Phase meiner Erkrankung befinde. So bin ich nicht umhin gekommen, mich in den vergangenen Monaten noch einmal intensiv mit der die Hormontherapie betreffenden Literatur zu beschftigen und bin zu dem fr mich und ggfls. auch Deine Entwicklung betreffend unguten Ergebnis gekommen, dass die intermittierende Hormontherapie nichts bringt und ich diese auch nicht fortzufhren gedenke. Wie Deine Entwicklung ja auch zeigt, werden die Therapiepausen von Mal zu Mal krzer und der Zeitpunkt ist doch abzusehen, wo nichts mehr geht. Angesichts der bereits erreichten Malignitt geht es am Schluss noch schneller und Du findest Dich dann in Gesellschaft derjenigen Gruppe von Patienten, mit welcher die Crme de la Crme der Urologie sich am liebsten beschftigt: den hormonrefraktren Patienten. Und das, wie ein Beitrag von H.Burger ber ein neu in Amerika zugelassenes Medikament wieder einmal zeigt, mit recht drftigem Ergebnissen,  zu "beherrschbaren" Nebenwirkungen und zu einem Preis, der erst gar nicht genannt ist.
Dass die intermittierende Hormonblockade in die S3-Leitlinien aufgenommen worden ist, zeigt auch, dass, wie vielerorts im Gesundheitssystem, vorrangig die Interessen der Pharmaindustrie und einer auf bequeme Berufsausbung bedachten rzteschaft bedient werden. Der Patient steht da erst an dritter Stelle. 
Wie eine Studie nach der anderen bewiesen haben, bringt die intermittierende Hormontherapie gegenber einer kontinuierlichen Hormonblockade keinen Zugewinn an Lebenszeit. Ich erinnere mich auch an einen Vortrag Professor Millers (Charit Berlin) vor der Berliner Selbsthilfegruppe, in welcher anhand einer in seinem Institut durchgefhrter Studie er zu dem gleichen Ergebnis kam. Auch amerikanische Autoren wie Patrick Walsh, auch Bob Leibowitz empfehlen die intermittierende Hormonblockade nicht.
Mit Ausnahme als Ersttherapie bei geringer Malignitt und adjuvant zur Bestrahlung hat Hormontherapie nur palliativen Effekt. In Deinem (und meinem Fall) kann man genau so gut auch abwarten, bis Beschwerden sich einstellen und dann erst mit palliativem Androgenentzug beginnen. Bei hoher Malignitt gewinnt man dadurch immerhin eine zeitlich begrenzte Ruhepause, whrend welcher man sich die weitere Therapie berlegen kann.
Zur Hormontherapie zhlen natrlich nicht wachstumshemmende Mittel wie Celebrec oder Thalidomid, das man in einer solchen Situation auch in Betracht ziehen knnte.

Gru und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
Herr Dr. Eichhorn hat in einem seiner Patienten-Rundbriefe folge Informationen bereitgestellt. Die Aussagen drften interessant sein. Leider konnte ich die Tabellen etc. nicht einfgen.

 
*5. Intermittierende Androgenblockade (IAD) Dr. Stephen B. Strum, MD*

 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
 
 
                                    Bis vor wenigen Jahren war beim metastasierten Prostata-Karzinom die lebenslange Androgenblockade mittels chirurgischer Kastration oder durch LHRH-Analoga  schulmedizinischer Standart. Inzwischen gibt es ausreichend Studien, auch aus Deutschland, z.B. von Herrn Prof. Tunn und Mitarbeitern, dass man durchaus eine intermittierende Androgenblockade machen darf, ohne das Behandlungsergebnis zu gefhrden. Dies bedeutet, man kann z.B. nach 1  , 2 oder 3  Jahren die Androgenblockade unterbrechen. Dadurch steigt zuerst der Serumtestosteronspiegel, spter allerdings auch der PSA-Wert wieder an. Der groe Vorteil dieser Vorgehensweise liegt darin, dass die Patienten wieder in den Genuss von normalen Testosteronblutspiegeln kommen: zunehmende Muskelkraft, Nachlassen von Hitzewallungen, Normalisierung der Cholesterinwerte, Verbesserung der Knochenintegritt etc.
 
    Man hat  Dr. Strum gebeten das Thema intermittierende Androgenblockade auf der PCRI – Konferenz zu bernehmen, weil es, mit den Worten von Dr. Scholz, wohl niemand auf der Welt gibt, der sich in der Hormontherapie des Prostata-Karzinoms besser auskennt als er.
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image004.gif[/IMG]
 
 
     Das 1. Bild haben sicher viele von Ihnen schon einmal gesehen – ich habe es seit Jahren auf meinem Computer gespeichert und verwende es gelegentlich auch bei Vortrgen. Es zeigt sehr anschaulich ein wichtiges Prinzip von Dr. Strum’s Arbeitsweise: Status und Strategie. Insbesondere zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose aber auch zu jedem beliebigen anderen Zeitpunkt im Verlauf der Prostata-karzinomerkrankung ist eine berprfung des Erkrankungsstatus durch vielerlei Untersuchungen mglich. Wichtig sind natrlich PSA-Werte, aber nicht der einzelne Wert ist entscheidend, sondern die PSA-Dynamik (PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit oder PSA-Verdopplungszeit). 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image006.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Der mit Abstand wichtigste Parameter zur Einschtzung der Prognose ist jedoch der Gleason-Score. In allen Tabellen oder Algorithmen zur Risikoabschtzung spielt der Gleason-Score eine entscheidende Rolle. Wenn die Gleason-Beurteilung nicht stimmt , sind die Risikokalkulationen falsch. Zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose geht es z.B. um die Frage: „Ist die Erkrankung lokal begrenzt? Ist die Erkrankung lokal fortgeschritten? Ist die Erkrankung systemisch?“ Alle lokalen Therapien, wie die radikale Prostatektomie, HIFU oder die Seed - Implantation, knnen nur dann erfolgreich sein, wenn die Erkrankung lokal begrenzt ist. Bei einem hohen Risiko fr eine lokal fortgeschrittene Erkrankung (Samenblaseninfiltration, Kapselinfiltration, Lymphknotenmetastasierung) sollten zustzliche Untersuchungen veranlasst werden. Hier gibt es relativ einfache Laboruntersuchungen, wie z.B. die saure Prostataphosphatase. Wenn die SPP ber 3 liegt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit fr eine lokal fortgeschrittene Erkrankung hoch. Wenn das Sex Hormon Bindende Globulin 
( SHBG ) hoch ist besteht ein erhhtes Risiko fr eine Lymphknotenmetastasierung. Literatur: 
*Sex Hormone-binding Globulin: A Novel Marker for Nodal Metastases Prediction in Prostate Cancer Patients Undergoing Extended Pelvic Lymph Node Dissection.*

*Salonia A*, *Briganti A*, *Gallina A*, *Karakiewicz P*, *Shariat S*, *Freschi M*, *Zanni G*, *Capitanio U*, *Bosi E*, *Rigatti P*, *Montorsi F*.
 
 
        Oder: zeigt sich in der Bluestein-Tabelle ein hohes Risiko fr eine Lymphknotenmetastasierung, sollte zumindest eine Cholin-PET-CT-Untersuchung oder besser die USPIO-Untersuchung bei Herrn Prof. Barentsz in Holland veranlasst werden. Der Status bestimmt die Strategie!
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image008.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Seit vielen Jahren weise ich in meinen Arztbriefen auf die Bedeutung des PSA-Verlaufs unter Androgenblockade hin. Wenn der PSA-Wert innerhalb von 3 – 4 Monaten den unmessbaren Bereich (<0.05ng/ml) erreicht und dort bleibt, liegen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine androgenunabhngigen Prostata-Karzinom-Zellklone vor. Die Prognose ist gut.
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image010.gif[/IMG]
 
Ein androgenunabhngiges Prostata-Karzinom muss man vermuten, wenn whrend der Androgenblockade der PSA-Wert langsam abfllt und in 4 Monaten der Nadir von 0,05ng/ml nicht erreicht ist oder PSA whrend der Androgenblockade wieder ansteigt.
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image012.gif[/IMG]
 
Dieser Zusammenhang wurde nicht nur von Dr. Strum und Dr. Scholz beobachtet, sondern u.a. auch von Zagars et.al.: Wenn die Patienten ein PSA-Wert von <0,3ng/ml unter Androgenblockade erreichten, sprachen die Patienten alle mindestens 5 Jahre an. Lag der PSA-Tiefwert (Nadir) ber 0,3ng/ml sprachen nach 5 Jahren 62% der Patienten nicht mehr auf die Androgenblockade an, d.h., es hatte sich ein androgenunabhngiges Prostata-Karzinom entwickelt. 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image014.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
Dr. Strum ist wie die meisten anderen auf Prostatakrebs spezialisierten Onkologen in Amerika der Meinung, dass die Androgenblockade mit 3 Medikamenten ( = ADT3 ) besser ist als die Androgenblockade mit 2 Medikamenten ( = ADT2 ), und 2 Medikamente besser als 1 Medikament ( = ADT1 ). Leider wird immer noch viel zu selten der Testosteronspiegel gemessen. Vergleich: Wenn man ein Medikament gegen zu hohen Blutdruck einnimmt, muss man dessen Wirksamkeit durch Blutdruckkontrollen berprfen. Wenn man eine Androgenentzugstherapie macht, sollte man die Effektivitt der Therapie anhand des Testosteronspiegels messen. 
 
           Von vielen Urologen und Onkologen wird immer noch nicht die Mglichkeit einer hypersensitiven PSA-Wertbestimmung genutzt. Ein PSA-Rezidiv lsst sich durch Verwendung von Testkitts der 3. Generation  ca. 1 Jahr frher erkennen als mit den konventionellen Testverfahren. 
   Insbesondere beim androgenunabhngigen Prostata-Karzinom wird die alleinige Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes zur Tumorverlaufskontrolle unzuverlssig. Es sollten gelegentlich auch die Marker fr das entdifferenzierte Prostata-Karzinom bestimmt werden: CEA, CgA, NSE und PAP (=saure Prostataphosphatase). Neue Marker fr Knochenmetastasen sind PINP und IPCT.
 
Ein gutes Labor wie z.B. das Labor Dr. Tiller in Mnchen mit dem wir seit Jahren zusammenarbeiten, kann alle diese Werte routinemig bestimmen ( Weitere Informationen unter  www.labor-tiller.de )
 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image016.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
Ich habe bereits vor 6 oder 7 Jahren im Rahmen eines Vortrags bei der Selbsthilfegruppe in Augsburg auf eine Studie von Dr. Scholz und Dr. Strum aufmerksam gemacht, die inzwischen im Journal of Urology verffentlicht wurde. Es ging um die Frage, ob man mit einem 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer, damals Proscar, die Pause zwischen 2 Zyklen Androgenblockade verlngern knnte. Eine Gruppe von Patienten bekommt eine Proscar-Erhaltungstherapie nach Absetzen der Androgenblockade. Fr  diese Gruppe wird die Zeit bis zum erreichen eines PSA von 2,5ng/ml gemessen. Die 2. Gruppe erhlt keine Erhaltungstherapie. Fr diese Gruppe wird die Zeit bis zum Erreichen eines PSA-Wertes bis 5,0ng/ml gemessen. Dr. Strum und Dr. Scholz konnten in ihrer Studie belegen, dass die Patienten unter Proscar-Erhaltungstherapie die Androgenblockade im Schnitt 13 Monate lnger unterbrechen konnten als die Patienten in der Vergleichsgruppe ohne Erhaltungstherapie ( Einzelheiten zu dieser Studie finden Sie auf meiner homepage www.psa-zu-hoch.de unter Vortrge/Monotherapy – ADT2 - ADT3 ).Diese in einer relativ kleinen Studie gewonnenen Ergebnisse werden zurzeit in einer greren Studie berprft.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image018.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
Das letzte Bild zeigt die Ergebnisse der Androgenblockade mit 3 Medikamenten ber einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren. Gute Nachrichten fr alle Patienten die eine radikale Prostatektomie hinter sich haben:  Am besten waren in dieser Untersuchung von Dr. Strum und Dr. Scholz die Ergebnisse bei Patienten nach radikaler Prostatektomie: 63,2% bentigten in 10 Jahren nur einen Zyklus einer Androgenblockade. Die Behandlungsergebnisse sind naturgem wesentlich schlechter, wenn primr metastasierte Prostata-Karzinom-Patienten behandelt werden. Hier lag der Anteil von Patienten, die in 10 Jahren nur einen Zyklus Androgenentzug brauchten, bei 28,6%.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
*6. Behandlung des Rezidivs ohne Hormontherapie von Dr. Mark Scholz, MD*

 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image020.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Dr. Mark Scholz ist der ehemalige Partner von Dr. Strum und arbeitet jetzt zusammen mit Dr. Richard Lam in Marina del Ray, Los Angeles, Californien. Zu seinem Thema „Die Behandlung des Rezidivs ohne Hormontherapie“ drfte bei vielen von Ihnen auf groes Interesse stoen. Ca. 50% der Patienten bekommen nach einer lokalen Therapie z.B. nach der radikalen Prostatektomie ein PSA-Rezidiv. 
 
          Auch nach anderen lokalen Therapien wie der externen Strahlentherapie oder einer HIFU kommt es zu PSA-Rezidiven. Eine lokale Therapie kann nur dann auf Dauer erfolgreich sein, wenn die Erkrankung zum Zeitpunkt der Therapie lokal begrenzt war. Bei vielen PSA-Rezidiven handelt es sich um ein systemisches Rezidiv (Lymphknoten und/oder Knochenmetastasen), oft handelt es sich auch um eine Kombination von Lokal- und systemischem Rezidiv.
 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image022.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
Androgenblockade bedeutet, sehr niedrige Testosteronspiegel. Damit verbunden sind zum Teil erhebliche Nebenwirkungen wie Hitzewallungen, Muskelschwund, Gewichtszunahme, Gelenkbeschwerden. Viele Nebenwirkungen lassen sich durch geeignete Gegenmanahmen lindern (siehe Schaubild). Alle Manahmen zur Linderung der Nebenwirkungen einer Androgenblockade fhren jedoch in aller Regel nicht zur gleichen Lebensqualitt wie der normale Testosteronblutspiegel.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image024.gif[/IMG]
 
  TIP = Testosteron inaktivierende Pharmaka
  RTESTO= Testosteronerholung
  UDM= PSA im unmessbaren Bereich
 
 
 
Mit diesem Bild zeigt Dr. Scholz schematisch wie der intermittierende Zyklus (=intermittierende Androgenblockade) abluft. Ausgangspunkt ist der initial oder basline-PSA-Wert. Um einen kurzfristigen Anstieg von PSA und Testosteron zu vermeiden (flare - Phnomen) geben wir immer 10 – 14 Tage vor dem LHRH-Analogon ( z.B. Zoladex oder Eligard ) Casodex 50 mg 1-0-1.  Die 3. Komponente der Dreifachandrogenblockade ist Avodart. Avodart kann von Anfang an gegeben werden (Dosis 0,5mg 1-0-0). In der Folge fllt der PSA-Wert steil ab und sollte idealerweise den unmessbaren Bereich <0,05ng/ml erreichen. Es gibt keine einheitliche Meinung ber die Dauer der Androgenblockade. Wir raten im Allgemeinen dazu, gemessen ab dem Monat in dem die 0,05ng/ml PSA erreicht wurde noch mindestens 1 Jahr weiter zu behandeln.          
 
 Nach Absetzen der TIP steigt zunchst der Testosteron-Blutspiegel, dann auch der PSA-Wert wieder an. Dr. Scholz lsst den PSA – Wert ohne Proscar oder Avodart bis maximal 5,0ng/ml ansteigen -  mit Avodart bis 2,5ng/ml .
 
 
 
Wie kann man die „ Ferienzeit“ – also die Zeit, in der die Patienten einen mglichst hohen Testosteronspiegel und damit eine hohe Lebensqualitt haben.
 verlngern ?
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image026.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
 
 
 
Die Balance des Immunsystems 
 
In dem Schaubild sind zwei wichtige Untersysteme des Immunsystems dargestellt: die stimulatorischen T-Helferzellen und die regulatorischen T-Helferzellen. Fr eine optimale Immunabwehr, auch gegen Krebszellen, scheint ein ausgewogenes Verhltnis beider Systeme wichtig zu sein. 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image028.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Hypothese: Bei einer Zunahme der Zellen des regulatorischen Immunsystems (T-Reg) kommt die Krebsabwehr aus dem Gleichgewicht. Messwert im Blut: TGF-Beta scheint mit T Reg zu korrelieren. 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image030.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Dr. Scholz geht nun auf Strategien zum Ausschalten von T-Reg ein: Ontac ist ein Medikament, das offensichtlich die Zahl der T-Reg Zellen reduzieren kann und wird zur Therapie anderer Karzinome, z.B. des T – Zell Lymphoms eingesetzt.
 
Ipilimumap ist ein neuer Antikrper der zurzeit in Studien getestet wird.
Cytoxan ist ein berall leicht erhltliches Zytostatikum. In hoher Dosis wirkt das Medikament zytotoxisch und verursacht relativ hufig Nebenwirkungen. In niedriger Dosierung wird das Medikament sehr gut vertragen - Nebenwirkungen sind  gering.
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image032.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
 
Dr. Beer, Onkologe in Portland, Oregon, hat in diesem Jahr eine Pilotstudie mit 26 Patienten verffentlicht. Bei einer Monotherapie mit Ipilimumap hatten immerhin 6 Patienten einen PSA-Abfall ber 50%. Zwei Mnner hatten einen PSA-Abfall auf 0. Das entspricht einer Vollremmission. Auch eine Kombination von Ipilimumap und Leukine scheint wirksam zu sein. In der Studie von Small hatten 3 von 6 Patienten einen PSA-Abfall ber 50%. Allerdings traten gewisse Nebenwirkungen auf, wie Durchfall und Hautrtungen. Diese kleinen Studien scheinen zu belegen, dass durch die Manipulation des regulatorischen Immunsystems gewisse Erfolge in der Therapie des fortgeschrittenen, androgenunabhngigen Prostata-Karzinoms mglich sind.
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image034.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image036.gif[/IMG]
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image038.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Auch mit dem relativ alten und preiswerten Medikament Cytoxan (=Endoxan) lsst sich ein gewisser Therapieerfolg nachweisen,
 
 ( siehe  Roemeling 1992 und Raghavan 1993 ,  bzw. Abell 1995 )
 
 

 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image040.gif[/IMG]
Die Hemmung der Angiogenese, also das Gefneuwachstum, spielt in der modernen Onkologie eine groe Rolle. Der  VEGF (=vaskular endothelial growth factor )  stimuliert die Angiogenese. Medikamente wie Cox-2-Hemmer, Thalidomid oder auch Avastin, hemmen die Angiogenese. Thalidomid wird relativ gut vertragen, zumindest in einer Dosis von 50mg 0-0-1 und ist ber die Waage-Apotheke in Berlin, Kurfrstendamm, preisgnstig zu beziehen (www.waage-apotheke.de )
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image042.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
In einer Studie von Drake et. al. hatten immerhin 40% der Patienten  mit Thalidomid einen PSA-Abfall.
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image044.gif[/IMG]
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image046.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
Auch in der cross over Studie von Figg et.al. konnte gezeigt werden, dass im Zyklus 1 das mediane progressionsfreie berleben der Patienten unter der Therapie mit Thalidomid deutlich besser war als in der Plazebogruppe (15 versus 9,6 Monate). Im Zyklus 2 war der Unterschied noch deutlicher. Hier lag das mediane progressionsfreie berleben in der Gruppe mit Thalidomid bei 17,1 versus 6,6 Monate.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image048.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
Dr. Scholz hat einige interessante Fallbeispiele aus seiner Praxis prsentiert.
 
Fall Nr. 1:. Ich denke man darf davon ausgehen das es sich bei  einem  Mann  mit 52 Jahren diagnostiziert   in aller Regel um ein Hochrisiko-Karzinom handelt. Obwohl Dr. Scholz in dem Fallbeispiel die Tumorformel nicht angegeben hat darf man wohl davon ausgehen dass es sich um eine systemischere Erkrankung handelt.
  Drei Monate nach der Operation bekam der Patient ein PSA-Rezidiv.
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image050.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
       Wie Sie sehen konnte die Erkrankung durch eine intermittierende Androgenblockade zwar jahrelang stabil gehalten werden. Allerdings stieg nach Absetzen der     Androgenblockade das PSA immer relativ schnell wieder an. Erst nach Gabe von Leukine, Cytoxan und Celebrex konnte eine beeindruckende Stabilisierung erreicht werden. 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image052.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Im Zyklus 4 stieg Testosteron in 4 Monaten nach Absetzen der Hormonblockade in den Normbereich. Der Patient ist jetzt 42 Monate in den „Ferien“, sein letzter PSA-Wert im August 2008 war 0,032ng/ml. Dieser Verlauf spricht  fr eine Wirksamkeit der immunmodulatorischen Substanzen Leukine und Endoxan.
 
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image054.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Im Fallbeispiel 2 zeigt Dr. Scholz erneut wie er versucht in der Off Phase den PSA-Anstieg zu verlangsamen, z.B. mit Thalidomid, spter mit Leukine. Da PSA auch unter Leukine wieder ansteigt , gibt er offensichtlich Cytoxan dazu  und PSA fllt deutlich ab. Ich halte das nicht fr eine PSA – Kosmetik sondern fr eine wirksame Therapie.
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image056.gif[/IMG]
 
 
Das 3. Fallbeispiel ist insofern interessant als es zeigt, dass auch relativ einfache, preisgnstige Prparate wie Granatapfelextrakt und Cox-2-Hemmer zu einer gewissen Stabilisierung der Erkrankung, gemessen am PSA-Verlauf, fhren knnen. 
      Beachten Sie dass der PSA-Wert im Fallbeispiel sehr niedrig ist – im Juli 2008 0,55ng/ml. Aus verschiedenen Studien, z.B. auch mit Provenge, geht hervor, dass Immuntherapien gegen das Prostata-Karzinom dann erfolgreich sind, wenn die Tumorlast relativ gering ist.
 
 
 
 
 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/FRANZR%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image058.gif[/IMG]
 
 
 
Viele von Ihnen wissen, dass wir seit vielen Jahren auf die Bedeutung der Knochenintegritt bei Patienten mit Prostata-Karzinom hinweisen und versuchen, den Knochenabbau mit einer Kombination von Vitamin D-Prparaten, Calciumcitrat und Bisphosphonaten aufzuhalten. Dr. Scholz zeigt hier Ergebnisse einer Studie von Saad et.al. aus der hervorgeht, dass es fr Patienten unter der Therapie mit Zometa einen deutlichen Trend zum lngeren berleben gibt. Fr mich wieder einmal ein Beispiel dafr, dass die von Dr. Strum schon vor vielen Jahren angeregten Behandlungsstrategien erfolgreich sind.

----------


## Anonymous3

Steini - alias Franz Reuter,
bisschen umstndlich zu lesen, zumindest bei mir. Sind diese XML Formatanweisungen erwnscht, oder hab ich vergessen irgendwelche Schalter zu aktivieren?

Andi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi.
das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, Dass Franz Reuter versucht hat, Tabellen zu zeigen und das so nicht geht. Vielleicht kommt von der Administration dazu ein Hinweis.

Ich zitiere mal den ersten Satz aus dem Rundbrief:

"Bis vor wenigen Jahren war beim metastasierten Prostata-Karzinom die lebenslange Androgenblockade mittels chirurgischer Kastration oder durch LHRH-Analoga schulmedizinischer Standart. Inzwischen gibt es ausreichend Studien, auch aus Deutschland, z.B. von Herrn Prof. Tunn und Mitarbeitern, dass man durchaus eine intermittierende Androgenblockade machen darf, ohne das Behandlungsergebnis zu gefhrden. Dies bedeutet, man kann z.B. nach 1  , 2 oder 3 Jahren die Androgenblockade unterbrechen. Dadurch steigt zuerst der Serumtestosteronspiegel, spter allerdings auch der PSA-Wert wieder an. Der groe Vorteil dieser Vorgehensweise liegt darin, dass die Patienten wieder in den Genuss von normalen Testosteronblutspiegeln kommen: zunehmende Muskelkraft, Nachlassen von Hitzewallungen, Normalisierung der Cholesterinwerte, Verbesserung der Knochenintegritt".

Ich erinnere mich, dass vor Jahren vor der intermittierenden Hormonblockade noch gewarnt wurde. Da ist die in obigem Satz zum Ausdruck kommende Anerkennung dieser Therapieform schon ein Fortschritt, und diese ist, wie ich hre, sogar in die neuen Leitlinien  aufgenommen.

Der Kernpunkt in diesem Satz von Dr. Frank Eichhorn ist   "  . . . dass man durchaus eine intermittierende Androgenblockade machen darf, ohne das Behandlungsergebnis zu gefhrden".
Die Skeptiker betreffend die Hormontherapie,  wie z.B. Dr. Patrick Walsh, gehen aber noch einen Schritt weiter und sagen, dass man gut und gerne mit der Hormontherapie in Gnze warten knne, bis Beschwerden sich einstellen, in meinem Fall z.B. waren das Miktionsbeschwerden, in anderen Fllen Schmerzen durch Metastasen. Unter Hinweis auf Studienergebnisse sei nachgewiesen, dass man nicht lnger lebt, wenn man Hormontherapie macht. Man beeintrchtigt wegen der Nebenwirkungen nur unntigerweise die Lebensqualitt, verbrauche sinnlos teure Medikamente, schdige durch Androgenentzug den Knochenbau.
Wenn diese Erkenntnis sich durchsetzte, kme es natrlich zu einem Einbruch im Medikamentenmarkt und  Betroffene bruchten nicht alle 3 Monate zum Arzt, die Zoladex-Spritze sich geben zu lassen.

Diese Sicht der Dinge hat als Argument fr sich, dass die Hormontherapie auch schulmedizinisch als "nur palliativ" eingestuft wird, in der Verschreibungspraxis aber man so tut, als sei sie "kurativ". Das ist ein Widerspruch.

In meinem Fall habe ich nach der DHB in 2001/2002 unwissend und im Glauben an die wachstumshemmende Wirkung gewisser komplementrer Mittel mit Androgenentzug gewartet, bis Beschwerden sich einstellten, frage mich aber nun doch, ob das richtig war. Ob Patrick Walsh wirklich Recht hat? Meine Befrchtung ist, dass lange Therapiepausen zu einer anwachsenden Tumormasse fhren, welche den Bodensatz bilden knnten fr Mutationen oder Mikrometastasen. Wie DNA-Analysen gezeigt haben, hat die Malignitt im Laufe der Jahre bei mir sich verschlechtert, von peridiploid im Jahre 2001 auf x-ploid im Jahre 2007.

Gru, Reinardo

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Reinardo&Forum,

ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich Hans-Helmut5 noch einmal meldet, nachdem sein hochinteressanter Beitrag der SAB offenbar doch wenig Resonanz im Forum erhielt.




> In meinem Fall habe ich nach der DHB in 2001/2002 unwissend und im Glauben an die wachstumshemmende Wirkung gewisser komplementrer Mittel mit Androgenentzug gewartet, bis Beschwerden sich einstellten, frage mich aber nun doch, ob das richtig war. Ob Patrick Walsh wirklich Recht hat? Meine Befrchtung ist, dass lange Therapiepausen zu einer anwachsenden Tumormasse fhren, welche den Bodensatz bilden knnten fr Mutationen oder Mikrometastasen. Wie DNA-Analysen gezeigt haben, hat die Malignitt im Laufe der Jahre bei mir sich verschlechtert, von peridiploid im Jahre 2001 auf x-ploid im Jahre 2007.


Im Nachhinein ist das immer einfacher zu bewerten als zum damaligen Zeitpunkt.

Die jetztige palliative Versorgung geht halt bei systemisch erkrankten davon aus und lt weitere Erfahrungen, Studien und Anpassungen offenbar sehr, sehr schwerfllig nur zu.

Schon alleine die Tatsache, dass es noch keine anerkannte Methode zur Therapie darstellt, hlt Tr und Tor offen fr Therapieversuche aller Art. Es ist doch klar, dass der Betroffene sich an jedem Grashalm festhlt, welcher eine Verzgerung darstellt.

Mittlerweile jedoch, scheint sich doch mehr und mehr die Meinung zu manifestieren, dass die Turmorlastsenkung ein wesentlicher Basisschritt darstellt um die Erfolgsquote bei der AHT zu erhhen. Aber welcher Kampf bedeutet das fr den Betroffenen, dieses durchzusetzen.

I.d.R. wird doch heute noch bei Verdacht der systemischen Ausbreitung - AHT - prferiert. Vielleicht auch nur deshalb, weil keine Alternativen erforscht sind.

Httest du am Anfang eine Untersttzung gefunden, vielleicht eine RT, Seeds, Hifu/Tur-P zur Tumorlastsenkung durchzufhren, welche auch gleichzeitig die Miktionsprobleme behoben htte ( letztere ), vielleicht htte das deine berlegung und Entscheid auch anders beeinflut. 
Aber es drfte in deinem Fall noch viele Mglichkeiten geben, unter Beibehaltung deiner Lebensqualitt eine schonende Therapie zu finden.

Vergi aber auch in der Bewertung nicht, die LQ der zurckliegenden Jahre ohne Therapie. Die abnehmende Malignitt mit dem Alter und verlangsamtes Tumorwachstum.

Hat man dir nicht bei der TUR-P eine AHT angetragen?


Einen groen Vorteil sehe ich jedoch auch, in der weiteren Entwicklung, neuere Verfahrensmethoden und Medikamente welche es erst ermglichen eine neue Entscheidung herbeizufhren.

Freundliche Grsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, Hans, fr Deine Antwort. Zu Deinen Fragen: Nein, bei der TUR-P in der Uniklinik Leipzig hat man mir keine AHT angetragen. Ich war zunchst sehr begeistert von der Behandlung dort, weil alles so effizient ablief und alle so freundlich zu mir waren. Spter sind mir aber Zweifel gekommen, nachdem einige Tage nach der Entlassung die gleichen Beschwerden sich einstellten wie vorher. An Beratung habe ich dort nur das gesagt bekommen, was ich ohnehin gern hren wollte, nmlich dass die Beschwerden nichts mit dem Krebs zu tun htten. Erst dadurch bin ich so richtig auf den Trip gekommen, dass akute schwere Prostatitis die Ursache der Miktionsbeschwerden sei, was ja auch schon die beiden Urologen behauptet hatten, bei denen ich vor der TUR-P in ambulanter Behandlung war. 
Wie Du, so sehe auch ich inzwischen die Tumorlastsenkung als eine Komponente in der Therapie, die beachtet werden sollte. Tumor ist ja nicht nur ein Problem von Malignitt sondern auch von anwachsendem Gewebevolumen, das zu Miktionsbeschwerden und bei Metastasen durch Druck auf Knochen und Nerven zu unertrglichen Schmerzen fhren kann. Die Tumorlastsenkung durch den Androgenentzug hat den Vorteil, dass auch Metastasen erreichbar sind. Aber es stellt sich hier die von der Gruppe um Tribukait, Bcking behauptete Gefahr, dass hher maligne Krebszellen hierdurch einen Wachstumsvorteil erhalten. 
Es ist traurig, dass man mit den fr unsere Krankheit bestellten Experten, den Urologen, ber diese Problematik schwerlich sprechen kann. 
Gru, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Franz



> Herr Dr. Eichhorn hat in einem seiner Patienten-Rundbriefe folge Informationen bereitgestellt. Die Aussagen drften interessant sein. Leider konnte ich die Tabellen etc. nicht einfgen.


Die Aussagen sind tatschlich interessant. Deshalb habe ich diese Passagen des Patientenbriefes zum besseren Verstndnis in eine PDF mit den entsprechenden grafischen Darstellungen berarbeitet. Also liebe Mitstreiter lest bitte *hier...*

LG Heribert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Heribert,

meinen nachdrcklichen Dank fr die liebe Mhe mit der Umwandlung.
Der Artikel ist in der Tat fr die Betroffenen eine groe Entscheidungshilfe.

Freundliche Grsse
Hans-J.

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo Heribert,
gute Arbeit, danke!
Wolfhard

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Heribert. Vielen Dank für die Arbeit. Den Rundbrief habe ich mir gleich herausgedruckt und studiert. Es ist doch gut, dass es bei Prostatakrebs so gute Behandlungsmöglichkeiten gibt, wenn, ja wenn . . .

Dr. Frank Eichhorn ist im deutschen Sprachraum die erste Adresse für Prostatakrebs, aber er ist ein Privatarzt, der die Prominenz behandelt und für mich als Kassenpatienten und die vielen anderen Mitbetroffenen in gleichen wirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen als behandelnder Arzt nicht in Frage kommt. 
Ich muss mich ja schon glücklich schätzen, von guten Bekannten oder zufällig im Forum durch Dich von seinen an ein erlesenes Publikum verteilten Rundbriefen Kenntnis zu erhalten. Die besonderen Krebsmarker und speziellen Untersuchungen, die er empfiehlt, macht kein niedergelassener Kassenarzt mit mir und die die Angionese hemmenden sehr teuren Medikamente bekomme ich nur auf Privatrezept und kann sie nicht bezahlen. 
Als gewöhnlicher Kassenpatient kann ich nur versuchen, mich  dank meinem überdurchschnittlichen Wissen durch diese Krankheit hindurchzumogeln.

Ich glaube auch bemerkt zu haben, dass in den im Rundbrief gemachten Aussagen viele Elemente enthalten sind, welche ich bereits  im Therapieprotokoll von Bob Leibowitz gelesen habe. Ich nenne da nur den auf Seite 3 gezeigten PSA-Verlauf beim androgen-abhängigen Prostatakarzinom (Leibowitz: stabiles Plateau), die ADT3 mit Adovart oder Proscar (DHB, Proscar-Erhaltungstherapie), die antiangiogenen Mittel wie Thalidomid, Leukine, Cox2-Hemmer zwecks Verlängerung von Therapiepausen.
Ein Hinweis auf die Therapieprotokolle von Bob Leibowitz, der vieles davon als Erster experimentell herausgefunden und auch praktiziert hat, wäre m.E. nicht deplatziert gewesen.

Nichtsdestoweniger ist der Rundbrief von Dr. Frank Eichhorn richtungsweisend für mich als DHBler von großem Wert und ich bedanke mich für die Veröffentlichung im Forum.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Heribert,
auch von meiner Seite Dank und Anerkennung. Ich hatte doch große innere Schwierigkeiten damit, dass es mir nicht gelungen war den Rundbrief in der Gänze in das Forum zu übertragen. Sollte sich eine derartige Lage noch einmal stellen, sind mir jetzt die helfenden "Geister" bekannt !

----------


## hans-helmut5

Hallo Reinardo, Franz (Steinberg), Andi, Hans-J, Heribert und Forumsteilnehmer, ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />

jetzt möchte ich mich nach längerer Pause wieder zu Wort melden und aktuelle Informationen nachliefern. 
Zunächst mal vielen Dank für eure interessanten Diskussionsbeiträgen zur HB bzw. IHB / IAD. 
Die Pros und Cons der IHB mit LH-RH-Spritze wurden ja schon ausführlich diskutiert. 

Meine intermittierende SAB ohne LH-RH-Spritze ist weniger gebräuchlich und die Vorteile der Pausen sind weniger offensichtlich, da ja bei der SAB das Testosteron erhalten bleibt. 
Vorteile der Pausen bei der SAB könnten sein: geringere Belastung von Leber, Nieren, Herz und möglicherweise auch des Pankreas, der bei mir leider atrophiert und insuffizient ist. Ein weiteres Argument für Pausen: Der Umkehreffekt von Bicalutamid wird vielleicht hinausgezögert. 

Zu eurer Information meine aktuelle Situation ab der Pause im 6. Zyklus der intermittierenden SAB bzw. 2HB mit Bicalutamid 150 mg/d und Avodart 0,5 mg/d: 

Therapiepause ab 20.07.2009 mit den Laborwerten: 

20.07.2009, PSA = 1,87 PV (Prostatavolumen) = 9 ccm
07.09.2009, PSA = 22,0 Testosteron = 8,37 ng/ml 
05.10.2009, PSA = 34,7 
23.10.2009, PSA = 33,2 PV = 19 ccm
03.12.2009, PSA = 28,5 Testosteron = 11,1 ng/ml 
05.01.2010, PSA = 29,7 
01.02.2010, PSA = 26,5 PV = 13 ccm
10.03.2010, PSA = 34,0 Testosteron = 7,7 ng/ml
15.04.2010, PSA = 32,0 
17.05.2010, PSA = 38,4 PV = 13 ccm, Testosteron = 10,7 ng/ml
14.06.2010, PSA = 38,1 
07.07.2010, PSA = 41,9 Testosteron = 9,27 ng/ml

Kommentar meiner Urologin im April 2010: Sie wissen ja, Ihr PSA ist viel zu hoch. Das kann ich nicht verantworten. Wenn Sie jetzt keine Therapie beginnen, werde ich Sie nicht mehr weiter behandeln. Sie hat ja recht! 

Weitere Diagnostik: 

19.03.2010, Ganzkörper-Skelett-Szintigraphie: kein Hinweis auf Knochenmetastasen 
Spiral-CT Abdomen: keine Kapselüberschreitung, keine Metastasen in Leber 
und Lymphknoten 

20.07.2010, PET/CT mit 18F-Cholin: größerer Herd im rechten Prostatalappen (SUV= 5,29) 
kleinerer Herd im linken Prostatalappen (SUV=3,6) 
Metastasen nicht eindeutig nachweisbar 
Kapselüberschreitung kann nicht beurteilt werden.

Das ist kaum zu glauben, dass der Krebs auf die Prostata beschränkt sein soll  bei dem hohen PSA und der schnellen PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit. 

Morgen gehe ich zum Urologen zwecks PSA-Messung und Therapie-Entscheidung bzw. Neustart der Hormonblockade. 
Ich möchte auch klären, ob ich auch noch andere Therapieoptionen habe, wie z.B. Operation oder Bestrahlungstherapie. 

Grüße 
Hans-Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Hans-Helmut,




> Vorteile der Pausen bei der SAB könnten sein: geringere Belastung von Leber, Nieren, Herz und möglicherweise auch des Pankreas, der bei mir leider atrophiert und insuffizient ist. Ein weiteres Argument für Pausen: Der Umkehreffekt von Bicalutamid wird vielleicht hinausgezögert.


Hier hast du meine volle Zustimmung. Da sich mittlerweile auch bei der Ärzteschaft zunehmend die IAHT durchzusetzen scheint, liegt es doch auch auf der Hand, dass sich dieses auch auf die Antiandrogentherapie übertragen läßt.

Zumal bei letzterem schon Erkenntnisse vorliegen. ( Siehe Parallelthread fortgeschrittene PC a Erkrankte )

Mir fällt auf, dass sich die Therapiepausen verkürzen und der PSA sich erhöht. Offenbar Zeichen einer zunehmenden Resistenz gegen Androgene.




> 20.07.2010, PET/CT mit 18F-Cholin: größerer Herd im rechten Prostatalappen (SUV= 5,29) 
> kleinerer Herd im linken Prostatalappen (SUV=3,6) 
> Metastasen nicht eindeutig nachweisbar 
> Kapselüberschreitung kann nicht beurteilt werden.





> CS = T2c, Nx, M0


Dieses war deine Ausgangssituation. Leider weißt du durch die Colin/Pet heute auch noch nicht mehr.  Mir erscheint das unbefriedigend.

Wäre eine FNAB mit anschließender Ploidie evtl. auch Biomarkerbestimmung nicht eine Möglichkeit, die aktuelle Malignität festzustellen?




> Das ist kaum zu glauben, dass der Krebs auf die Prostata beschränkt sein soll – bei dem hohen PSA und der schnellen PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit.


Deine Befürchtung teile ich ebenfalls, aber ohne Nachweis, keine Sicherheit.
Die schwammige Aussage durch das PET  


> Metastasen nicht eindeutig nachweisbar


 ist nicht akzeptabel. 

Wenn ein T3 vorliegen sollte, würde ich auf eine Stanzbiopsie verzichten, ( Kapseldurchbruch ) zumal der GS durch die lange, zeitliche Dauer der Antiandrogentherapie kaum noch Aussagefähig hat.

Jedenfalls hat deine Urologin nicht ganz Unrecht, es besteht Handlungsbedarf.

Viel Glück bei der Entscheidungsfindung.
Hans-J.

----------

